
GDPR: Four Complaints Filled Against Google, Instagram, WhatsApp and Facebook - _o_
https://noyb.eu/
======
_o_
On first day of GDPR beeing enforcable, non profit organization (where main
protagonist organized 25000 class action suit against facebook in 2014, but
was rejected by court - now he has legislation to back him up) filled 4
complaints in 4 different countries (looks like a good idea to not overwhelm
ICO in 1 country with 4 investigations, probably 5th ICO will join (Ireland).

After reading the complaints, it is directed into common way how GDPR is
beeing handled by large companies, showel everything under legitimate
interest, update privacy policy and force consent, which is clear violation.

Now this is going to be interesting, maximum posible penalty for all four
(combined) is 7.6 Mrd euros.

~~~
Hasknewbie
I doubt they will get anything near the max penalty, if they get fined
anything at all, since we're now in the 1-year grace period.

~~~
_o_
Grace period was for past 2 years and it is over and surely, they will be
warned first, but I bet noyb isn't the only one filling complaint.

[https://iapp.org/news/a/icos-wood-gdpr-grace-period-no-
way/](https://iapp.org/news/a/icos-wood-gdpr-grace-period-no-way/)

~~~
Hasknewbie
I stand corrected. It was my impression from multiple articles that fines
would not be an immediate enforcement.

However, as much as I would like them to get slapped around, I believe the
likes of Facebook are too smart/nefarious to act the way they do without
having some sort of plan or escape hatch that would have them dodge said
fines.

